# Amtrak Martinez Station Parking



## Liam H (Apr 1, 2018)

Final questions, as I leave on this coming Wednesday!

I have been told that I need a permit to park in the Amtrak parking on lot on the same side of the tracks as the station, but do not need a permit to park in the somewhat recently added overflow on the other side of the tracks.

I'm going to be leaving my car for a week, so if I can snag a spot before the commuters, should I go with the permit lot, or just leave my car in overflow?


Thanks again...again!, Liam H.


----------



## Larry (Apr 3, 2018)

Snag a spot in the main lot if possible it at least under video surveillance. Hopefully your chances are good midweek. Overflow is out and away towards the park.


----------

